# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Nơi nghỉ dưỡng "xịn" nhất hành tinh của các đại gia thế giới

## hangnt

*Nét độc đáo của các dinh thự nghĩ dưỡng đẹp nhất hành tinh đó là phòng được đặt bên vịnh nên bốn phía đều có thể ngắm nhìn và đón gió biển khơi.

Auberge du Soleil*


Xây dựng theo mô típ kiến trúc Địa Trung Hải, tọa lạc trên một quả đồi tại thung lũng Napa (California, Mỹ), khu nghỉ dưỡng này có dẫy phòng ở thu mình dưới dàn cây nho và mù tạc xanh tươi. Nhà ăn, phòng tắm xông hơi có nội thất sang trọng. Phía trước có ban công dành cho việc tắm nắng và những buổi ngắm hoàng hôn cùng tiệc rượu ngoài trời. Khách sạn có mức giá thuê phòng đặc biệt dành cho khách quen.

*The Ritz*


Khách sạn được xem như công trình kiến trúc cổ điển của người dân Paris. Giường tủ bàn ghế sử dụng trong mỗi phòng ở đều từ thời hoàng đế Louis XV để lại. Chất lượng dịch vụ rất cao với số nhân viên là 3 người cho mỗi khách hàng. Khách sạn có mức giá thuê phòng đặc biệt.

*Jade Mountain*


Toàn bộ các cửa phía trước đều có thiết kế thông thoáng để không làm che khuất góc nhìn ra dãy núi đôi Piton nằm tại vịnh Ca-ri-bê. Công trình này là một kiệt tác của kiến trúc sư Nick Troubetzko.

*The Old Course Hotel*


Nằm tại sân golf trứ danh của Xờ-cốt-len, khách sạn The Old Course thực sự là một thiên đường với phong cảnh đẹp, đầy đủ dịch vụ xông hơi, bể bơi nước suối kết hợp hệ thống mát xa thủy lực.

*The Four Seasons*


Khách sạn được ví như báu vật của Mexico do nhà kiến trúc sư Diego Vilasenor kiến thiết. Phòng tắm được trang bị vòi hoa sen phun thủy lực, phòng giải trí đa phương tiện, phòng tập thể dục và nhà bếp luôn chất đầy trái cây tươi.

*The Oberoi Udaivilas*


Đóng tại vị trí đắc địa của hồ Pichola với vẻ đẹp huyền ảo lãng mạn đã đưa tên tuổi của khách sạn này vào danh sách các khách sạn hàng đầu Ấn Độ. Mỗi phòng ở đều được bố trí một người quản gia riêng và khi khách đến thuê phòng đều được đưa vào sân riêng làm thủ tục đón tiếp theo nghi lễ truyền thống.

*Curtain Bluff*


Đến với khu resort nổi tiếng này của Antigua, một đất nước vùng Ca-ri-bê, là cơ hội để thưởng ngoạn các loại hình giải trí thư giãn như câu cá, lặn nước sâu, đi máng trượt, luyện yoga. Đây cũng là một điểm đến lý tưởng cho những đôi đi hưởng tuần trăng mật.

*Casa Palmero*


Những tay golf hay đi du lịch rất thích khách sạn tại Biển Pebble bang California này. Đây là một ốc đảo có không gian yên tĩnh và thoáng mát. Nghỉ ngơi tại đây giúp mọi người giảm stress và nâng cao sức khỏe. Khách sạn không công bố rộng rãi giá phòng cho thuê.

*Clayoquot Wilderness Camp*


Được đặt tên của vùng thiên nhiên đắt đỏ nhất hành tinh, khu resort của Canada chỉ có thể đón tiếp những người đi máy bay riêng hoặc du thuyền. Phòng nghỉ được kế thừa các tinh hoa nghệ thuật cắm trại của người Ba Tư. Mỗi căn nhà là một túp lều phủ vải bạt trắng, dường ngủ có chăn đệm bọc da nhồi lông vũ.

*The Twelve Apostles Hotel and Spa*


Khu nghỉ dưỡng nằm tại chân núi Table Mountain, không chỉ mang phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình đến từng phòng nghỉ, mà du khách còn có cơ hội ngắm nhìn những chú cá heo và cá voi nô đùa trong khi nằm mát-xa trước hiên nhà. Đây là một khu resort đặc biệt cao cấp của Nam Phi và giá phòng cho thuê được giữ kín.

*The One Hotel Angkor*


Khách sạn cổ của Căm-pu-chia chỉ có duy nhất một phòng đôi. Toàn bộ phòng ngủ sử dụng chăn ga gối đệm lụa tơ tằm và nhồi lông vũ. Tầng áp mái được dùng để làm phòng ăn tối với không gian ấm cúng, yên tĩnh và có đầy đủ các thiết bị giải trí đắt tiền như laptop iBook, máy nghe nhạc iPod và điện thoại di động. Nơi đây từng được sử dụng như một nhà khách tỉnh của chính quyền Đông Dương và đã được người Pháp trùng tu năm 1930.


_Theo landtoday_

----------


## Alyaj

Như cung điện thế này
Hưởng thụ 1 phút ở đây chắc = mình làm cả đời mất  :cuoi:

----------


## loplipop

ĐÚng là nơi giành cho đại gia
Hảo hạng  :cuoi1:

----------

